# Scrooge, Cratchit, and the gang



## Tmate (Nov 30, 2022)

Scrooge & his CNC plasma cut associates have awakened after a year's hibernation and are getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 30, 2022)

Very slick!  They look great!


----------



## Tmate (Dec 18, 2022)

I cut a bit of holly for them!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 18, 2022)

Baa Humbug.


----------

